# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Easy-Unlocker تحديثات :  Eubox Samsung Update 14-7-2011 . Check inside

## hassan riach

*Easy Unlocker SAMSUNG update : 14-7-2011 
- Read Sysinfo Codes for S5750E and S5753E  
- Direct Unlock and Read codes in TAT for E2121b  
- Improved new android unlock I9100, I9000, P1000 etc  
- Improved Qcom Android decrypt time  
- Added support for latest versions of S5830  
- Added support area for EUB users. Tons of flashes for upgrade, repair mobile  
- Fixed some small bugs…    
Some log of S5750e:    
18:36:44 - Booting Phone  
18:36:46 - Getting Data from phone  
18:36:46 - Firmware: S5750EAFKC  
18:36:46 - Imei: 3557940410****  
18:36:46 - UniqueNumber: 7932000041****  
18:36:46 - Sysinfo Location: FFFF Reading... OK  
18:36:47 - Decrypting Codes..    
- Unfreeze: 79608158 + OK  
- Unlock Network: #7465625*638*48690315#  
- Unlock SP Lock: #7465625*77*00000000#  
- Unlock Sub Lock: #7465625*782*00000000#    
To repair Phone Freeze,insert other operator SimCard.Enter Code(it will not be visible) and accept with OK key  
To unlock: REMOVE simcard from phone and type the full unlock codes.    
-- Operation done in 12 seconds --   
Very important : From now all old clients will start to stop work. You must use only latest release 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر أخي الكريم موضوع م

----------

